# Spitfire release... HARP REDUX! Special offer period!



## Synesthesia (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spitfire releases HARP REDUX library!*


A classic relaunched with *added sample content*, *extended functionality* and a *great discount offer!*


If you buy during the two week launch period of *22nd July - 5th August*, you will receive a *10% discount voucher on 6th August* to use against any future purchase(s) from our webshop.

*NEW FEATURES INCLUDE:
*
• A New Articulation - 'Slid' notes - specifically recorded and designed for glissando building, but also a great new playable sound in its own right!

• Pedalling Options - you can now set the harp pedals graphically and then play the white notes - makes playing glisses easy!

• Rescripted From The Ground Up - using the engine from our latest BML range.

• Fully Tweaked - for smoother dynamic response.


Recorded through an unparalleled signal chain including priceless vintage mics, Neve Montserrat preamps, a Neve 88R desk to tape and then through Prism converters to Protools at 96k for editing, and presented to you in Kontakt format at 48k, 24bit. (designed to be used in conjunction with a full version of Kontakt 4.2.4 or Kontakt 5 - This will not work with the free Kontakt Player)


The price for *Harp REDUX* is *£129*


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/skaila-kanga-spitfire-harp (Click here to visit the product page and add to cart right now!)


For our existing customers, we will be sending out the updates over the next 24h.

Thanks!

Paul :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 22, 2013)

YEAH! This will be nice. Thank you!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice, the slid sounds great !


----------



## BenG (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, this is fantastic!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## jemu999 (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this a free upgrade for existing Spitfire Harp users?

Thanks!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 22, 2013)

jemu999 @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Is this a free upgrade for existing Spitfire Harp users?



Yes it is, I just got my mail.

Thanks Spitfire, you people are so kind. :D


----------



## techeverlasting (Jul 22, 2013)

If any other developers are reading I'd just like to point out that if you:

1. Create a high quality, usable library.

2. Make if for Kontakt, the stable and ubiquitous platform that I actually know a bit about how to use.

3. Furthermore make it for the full version of Kontakt 4 and higher so I can easily use it on my old XP slave and Receptors.

4. Price it reasonably.

You will most likely get some of my cash. (Otherwise don't hold your breath.)

Well done Spitfire!


----------



## benmrx (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate to be 'that guy', but can I use an existing voucher I already have (I believe it's from when I purchased the percussion redux) with the special offer period on the harp?


----------



## pelagicoats (Jul 22, 2013)

my goodness..!! you guys are getting better and better at this. amazing update. Thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone - 

Thanks for your kind words and support! We are really excited about this 'freshener' of the Harp, its really added a lot of value to the package, and we are delighted to be able to bring it to existing customers free.

and to Ben - 

Absolutely!! We believe customer loyalty should always be valued and rewarded!

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 22, 2013)

Even though I don't own many Spitfire products I've watched almost all of their walk-through videos. I must say that they're the most intelligently constructed orchestral instruments on the market, by far. This looks like another great one. So much detail and everything mapped out just as I'd like it.


----------



## BachN4th (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, guys.. this is incredible! The sound of the "slid" technique is perfect, both in the context of a gliss and normal playing for a nice delicate touch. I honestly don't see myself using any of the pre-recorded glissandos anymore, thanks to "slid." Set your pedals to D#, C, B# | Eb F# G# Ab and gliss your way to heaven. Heck, arm your track and toss your cat onto the keys and it'll still sound fantastic!

All the harp pedals are assigned to CC's too, so you can make all the pedal changes you need right in your sequencer or notation program. I can also easily see this being the ideal setup for live playing in an orchestra pit if an actual harpist isn't available. As my harpist friend said the other night to me, "harpists spend 2/3rds of their time tuning their instrument.. and 1/3 playing out of tune!"- so maybe it'd be better? 

So great. Thank you very much for this update! I honestly didn't expect to see this for quite a while, given how much is on your plate right now.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can combine two 10% vouchers for 20% off? I already have one from BML Horns and would get another one if I picked up the Harp.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2013)

Regrettably not!

But there is plenty to come this year that would benefit hugely from a 10% off voucher!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Resoded (Jul 23, 2013)

Love this. You could've let everything be as it was, but instead you push to improve an already great product.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

I was just talking the other day with a friend about harp libraries. We both love the sound of SF, but liked the pedals as in Symphonic Spheres.

And now you have the pedals!! That makes detailed writing so much better now, thanks !!


----------



## HDJK (Jul 23, 2013)

Darn. I thought I won't be buying anything else until HZ Percussion and Flute Consort are coming out. Darn. 

I've been wanting to get the Harp for a while now, and it just got even more tempting.

So much for planning any kind of budget with you guys :D


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't receive any email with the upgrade :?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks great! i especially like the pedaling option!
@Paul: Can those pedal settings be controlled by midi by any chance? That would be awesomeness times 2! 
I would get that harp (as one of the few things I didn't buy so far from SF) for that feature alone. Think of an iPad App (e.g. Lemur) to just set your harp scale with a few finger strokes ... cool!


----------



## Andy B (Jul 23, 2013)

FriFlo @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Looks great! i especially like the pedaling option!
> @Paul: Can those pedal settings be controlled by midi by any chance? That would be awesomeness times 2!
> I would get that harp (as one of the few things I didn't buy so far from SF) for that feature alone. Think of an iPad App (e.g. Lemur) to just set your harp scale with a few finger strokes ... cool!



Yes, the pedal positions are all CC controllable.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 23, 2013)

pedal's on keyswitches perchance ?

e


----------



## techeverlasting (Jul 23, 2013)

This thing is gorgeous, the combination of the Slid articulation with the pedal graphics is a home-run. I don't see where I'll need to use any sampled glisses, I have the tools here to roll whatever I want now.

One minor quibble - I'd much rather have the black keys still sounding concert pitches when engaging the pedal controls. I'm no keyboard virtuoso but I can manage to play a white-key gliss without inadvertently hitting the black keys. 

I frequently encounter situations such as an Eb7 Gliss (Db C Bb Eb F G A#) with an Ab as the final note for the V7-I resolution. Why wouldn't I want to be able to play that note without having to fuss with another instance/channel?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure in that case you would hear the pedal change (in a live situation). I think in those cases, you'd either end your gliss on Eflat (with your tuning), or end on Aflat, but with the Aflat already there over the Eflat7. That's a pretty normal situation...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 23, 2013)

My wishes have been granted!
=o 

Thank you so much for this fantastic upgrade!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone at Spitfire for this wonderful free update. For me it arrived at the perfect time as well. Much appreciated.

Questions: Since in the Gliss patch, the harp has been divided into four registers, would it not make sense to colour code the keys for each F>E register? And in the UI for the pedals, up is flat and down is sharp, but in music a sharp is up and a flat is down, so why are the switches reversed?  I know, I know, it's not important and it is marked, but logic is my guide here.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Frank,

Glad you like it!

Regarding the pedal UI - this is how it's notated. When you press the pedal down the notes are sharpened, and when you let the pedal up at its top position they are flattened. 

Hope that explains!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## playz123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah...light goes on!  That makes sense now. I am not as familiar with how a harp works as others may be, so am still learning. By the way' the improvements in this update are amazing and the sound superb. Couldn't help but wonder if you went back and recorded the audio for the new samples or if the samples had been recorded during the initial sessions. Whatever was done was worth it. Cheers.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 24, 2013)

I love the new "Harp glissandi legato" patch.
So much easier to work with. No more searching for the right run, just the two keys and you are _there_. Fantastic.


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 24, 2013)

Another great free update from Spitfire. This is why I love you guys! 

Thanks!
Marco


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellent! Well chuffed I'm getting this as a free upgrade! :D Thanks Spitfire!

Graham


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 24, 2013)

You are very welcome guys! :D


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 24, 2013)

Are the update emails still being rolled out? *fingers crossed*


----------



## Blakus (Jul 24, 2013)

So awesome! Thanks Spitfire guys!! Love it!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Rv5 - they've all been sent, contact us at Support if you haven't had yours!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## benmrx (Jul 25, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and support! We are really excited about this 'freshener' of the Harp, its really added a lot of value to the package, and we are delighted to be able to bring it to existing customers free.
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 28, 2013)

Thinking of picking this up and then also getting Spitfire Percussion, but one question - demos make this seem pretty "warm" and even the close mics don't feel very upfront. For both the harp and the percussion, are they able to do more in your face type of sounds (think the harps used on Florence + The Machine songs)? Thank you!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 28, 2013)

5Lives @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Thinking of picking this up and then also getting Spitfire Percussion, but one question - demos make this seem pretty "warm" and even the close mics don't feel very upfront. For both the harp and the percussion, are they able to do more in your face type of sounds (think the harps used on Florence + The Machine songs)? Thank you!



"In your face" _can_ be a little subjective,  but with this new version of the harp, one should be able to get it fairly close. Believe it or not, I've also used VSS in the past to move the harp around a little and had great results, but for most compositions I just go with the placement provided by the Spitfire mics. Regardless, both the harp and percussion are, IMHO, superb and are highly recommended.


----------

